# Good Presupositional resources online.



## jwright82 (Aug 1, 2011)

Here are two very good presupositional resources online for the curious.

The first is the media library at WTS in Philedelphia, you have to sighn up for it but it is free, Westminster Theological Seminary - Media Center.
You can look many different people. I recomend Van Til himself, John Frame, William Edgar, and K. Scott Oliphant.

The second is the K. Scott Oliphant stuff at Reformed Forum, also I like anything there but Oliphant really spreads light on Van Til and what he meant.
K. Scott Oliphint – ReformedForum.org.

I hope all enjoy and I recomend checking out all that these two resources have to offer. I am typing this as fast as I can because my favorite week in T.V. is on at nine, eastern time, SHARK WEEK on Discovery!


----------

